# Just joining from Oklahoma



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We have more than just buffalo and cowboys and indians here in oklahoma. We also have Halloween. My wife and I are about to embark on our 5th (yes, FIVE years) annual Pumpkin Carving Party. We are here to bounce ideas and pick brains of cool halloween people like yourselves.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Feel free to pick all or even just part of our brains. Welcome aboard slimy!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Slimy....we went to a pumpkin carving party last year and took first and second place...pretty cool. I can't wait to see your pictures and get your ideas, because we're sponsoring a carving party this year. I'll be in your nect of the woods in September, too bad it's not closer to Halloween. Anyway, welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I take it that you have pumpkins too. Welcome and greetings to you slimy carver of pumpkins. And my your lanterns of jack always glow in the night.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! 

I think that carving pumpkins is a wonderful art, but have pretty much given up on it down here in Florida, since they rot so quickly. What kinds of carvings do you prefer? I like the simple old fashioned traditional and also the newer 3-D kind where you carve the front and then carve something on the back that reflects on the wall above the pumpkin!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Greeting and salutations

Slimy pumkin carver are ya well that just seems fiting


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad to meet you Slimy. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome slimy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet!

Welcome!

Hop on your favorite tombstone and tell us your story!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Slimy! You've come to the right place for Hallowe'en ideas...welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Slimy, I'm sure you will find more ideas than you have time for here...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Me brians peeked kleen..(drool)..yew cewd peck moor ef yoo wannts. (slobber)....Wearz mye kar keez?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome. A little more about me:

I've always loved Halloween. I've hosted Pumpkin Carving Parties in the past and they were always fun. So I talked my wife (then girlfriend) into throwing one. We "decorated" the house ( two strings of orange christmas lights and a witch made out of a fence post that I got at a garage sale.) The first party was a blast, but to be honest, we all got drunk and forgot to carve pumpkins. 

The next year we wanted to make it a lot better. So we bought more lights and whatever props we could get from Wal Mart. And in what I thought was a stroke of genius, I put a latex skull on top of a PVC frame and built a life size creature. I honestly thought I invented this. I was sooo proud. Party went great and we had some good pumpkins.

Next year more of the same. More props more lights. Added silly games to our party. You've never laughed harder than you would watching drunk adults try to beat each other in a potato sack race. Or try to wrap each other up in toilet paper faster ( we call this "wrap the mummy")

On the fourth year, we discovered Hauntproject.com. My life will never be the same. I was amazed at all of the home haunters on the web. I was a little disapointed to see that the PVC creature was not only invented way before I did it, it was a basic prop. So I had to build more complicated props. Man was that fun and addicting. I added motion sensors and floor switches so the action goes off at the right time. We won a radio station contest for the best halloween yard in Oklahoma City. The pumpkin Carving party was the best attended one yet. Word is getting around. 

This year is our 5th anniversary of our little shin dig. We are actually going to be blocking off the street for the party. How cool is that? We will be doing the silly games, the pumpkin carving, the costume contest, Walk through the Haunt, and this year we are adding the first ever ghoul-a-thon. A race on deathcycle ( you may call them "Big Wheels" with skeletons glued on them, me I call them "Deathcycles") through a series of pumpkin road blocks and then a number of obstacles like a 'fear factor' style find the skeleton key in the yucky stuff and open the chest, miscellanius races, pulling a team mate on a coffin slide and getting to finish line. Can you tell I'm excited? 

Any ways I didn't mean to make this soo long, but it was very nice to meet all of you and I hope we can bounce ideas around. Two heads are better than one. Tastier, too.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

awesome slimey, welcome! enjoy the ride!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Mmmm...picking brains. I have a brain mold and I found this awesome recipe for a white russian brain. It's oh so tastey. Maybe we need a Halloween recipe thread. Kitty Litter cake anyone?

BTW welcome aboard Slimy


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Me brians peeked kleen..(drool)..yew cewd peck moor ef yoo wannts. (slobber)....Wearz mye kar keez?


Great! now i have to buy him a new brain. this is getting expensive guys.. or i could just get him one of those K-Mart blue light special brains...

non-the-less welcome.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

That party sounds awesome! I live at the end of a private street and I know that one street over they have blocked it off for a July 4th party, but I had never considered doing the same thing for Halloween. Word is starting to get around about my yard display too. It's probably too late for me to start planning for this year, but I think I may give that a try for next year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome slimy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*slimy, hello and welcome to HauntForum!! Your Pumpkin Carving Party sounds like a blast and I would love to see pictures sometime if you'd care to share. I just love jack-o'-lanterns. To me it wouldn't be Halloween without them...I love the way they look, I love the aroma of lit jack-o'-lanterns and the mood they invoke.* :jol: :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Come to think of it you also have a band called swine cadilac


----------

